# Livery Plymouth Area



## Thezoosmum (8 July 2016)

Desperately seeking small yard for own use for 2 horses. Min 2 Stables/4 or 5 acres. Well behaved horses and responsible owner tired of yard politics and seeking the quiet life away from the drama. Does anybody know of a yard for let or not being used? Plymouth and surrounding areas.


----------



## dixie (14 July 2016)

In a word, no. I'm looking for the same and not been able to find anything despite a lot of contacts. 
There is a Facebook group called something like Livery in Plymouth and surrounding areas that might be worth keeping an eye out. 
In fact I'm finding it difficult to find anywhere that has space for two horses and half decent facilities.


----------

